# 747 kitchen lights stopped working - fuse blown? Please help



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I have just plugged something into the kitchen area hella type 12v socket via an extension lead and the kitchen lights incl cooked hood ones went out. Went to check trip switch in wardrobe and wardrobe light out too but all other lights ok

What do I do now? Wouldn't have a clue where to check for fuses


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Seems I've blown that circuit as cooker hood fan not working either. However the heat exchanger switch marked 'pumpe' is working


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Tv still works, satellite works

Reading through manual but totally confused


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

All fuses in the electroblok seem to be intact


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

It's all in German!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I assume you have found the 12 volt habitation fuses. Not the chassis ones up in the dash somewhere.
I don't know your rig but my German Hobby has a set of little breakers that look like small black switches along the bottom of the control panel above the entry door.
These little breakers are not always obvious when they trip. If you have them can I suggest you fully reset each one. By that I mean rocker then fully off and then back on again.

Ray.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Fixed it!

Was a cas elf pulling each fuse out and replacing it to see which one it was. 

7th one along, top row, 15a krels 2 if anyone ever needs to know!


----------

